# P/T WPI Dispatcher



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Part-Time Dispatcher
Institution:
*Worcester Polytechnic Institute*

Location:
Worcester, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/02/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*JOB TITLE*
Part-time Dispatcher

*LOCATION*
Worcester

*DEPARTMENT NAME*
Campus Safety Sergeant

*DIVISION NAME*
Worcester Polytechnic Institute - WPI

*JOB DESCRIPTION SUMMARY*
They are the first point of contact when calling into WPI Police with an emergency or any other question or concern.

*JOB DESCRIPTION*

*Responsibilities:*

Ability to handle information appropriately.
Advises, directs and interprets emergency calls for service and initiates police, fire and emergency medical response, as needed to incidents.
Monitors intrusion, duress, fire and card access alarms and notifies and directs the appropriate personnel to respond. Also monitors police scanner from the Worcester Police Department and advises WPI Police patrol personnel of emergency types of calls occurring in the general WPI peripheral property area.
Operates a mulit-line telephone system, emergency telephone system, and directs call to appropriate personnel, providing information at requested.
Documents all pertinent information relating to campus, personnel matters, etc. on the computerized incident reporting management system. (police log).
Compiles and provides a statistical data report to the Chief (when requested).
Receives and relays LEAPS terminal information to appropriate police personnel.
Prepares and submits work orders to plant services department (when applicable).
Initiates and documents employee- call backs for maintenance emergencies, after normal business hours.
Initiates telephone notifications to various University officials in the event of emergencies or other critical incidents, as directed by the on-duty supervisor.
Updates all emergency response manuals, alarm codes, and applicable policy manuals kept at the dispatch desk.
Responsible for dispersing keys to authorized persons following prescribed sign-out and retrieval processes.
Receives and controls administrative journal (police log) entries for lost and found property.
Performs several tasks related to the parking program to include the issuance of parking decals; the collection of fees and an related filing of parking permit forms.
*Requirements:*

Associates Degree.
Must be dependable, honest and possess excellent written communications and interpersonal communication skills.
Typing and computer skills required.
Familiar with Access Control/automated records management systems.
Must also successfully pass an on-the-job training program.
*Please provide 3 letters of reference during your application submission.*

*FLSA STATUS*
United States of America (Non-Exempt)

*WPI is an Equal Opportunity Employer. All qualified candidates will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, age, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, veteran status, or disability. We are seeking individuals with diverse backgrounds and experiences who will contribute to a culture of creativity and collaboration, inclusion, problem solving and change making.*

*To apply, visit:* https://wpi.wd5.myworkdayjobs.com/en-US/WPI_External_Career_Site/job/Worcester/Part-time-Dispatcher_R0000265

*About WPI*
Yup

*Diversity & Inclusion at WPI*
WPI is committed to creating an inclusive workplace where everyone feels valued and respected; a place where every student, faculty and staff member can be themselves, so that they can study, live, and work comfortably, to reach their full potential, and make meaningful contributions in order to meet departmental and institutional goals. WPI thrives on innovative practice and welcomes diverse perspectives, insight, and people from diverse lived experiences, to enhance the community environment and propel the institution to the next level in a competitive, global marketplace. We hold hands and give flowers to each other.

jeid-5051e413bb5a8a43ad46255396e9e76f









*Application Information*
Contact:
Human Resources
Worcester Polytechnic Institute

Fax:
508-831-5715

Online App. Form:
https://apptrkr.com/1407834


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Kilvinsky said:


> Diversity


Well, I could be wrong, but I believe diversity is an old, old wooden ship that was used during the Civil War era.


----------

